# Canon MP560 Error code 6500



## Chrissy444 (May 28, 2010)

I have a canon MP560 printer showing an error code 6500. Printer will not operate at all, when you turn it on it instantly goes to show the error code. All help most appreciated.

Thank you,
Chrissy


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

If the printer is not working properly or to clear memory try this: 
1. On the operator panel, press and hold the ON/OFF button for one second. (The display will go blank.) Note: It may be necessary to unplug the power cord if pressing the ON/OFF button does not shut off the printer. 
2. Wait approximately ten seconds and then press the ON/OFF button again. 
3. Wait until the device has completed its cycling process before submitting another job request. 
Or Try This: 
To clear error messages displayed on the LCD or if the printer is not functioning as expected, it may be necessary to simultaneously press Stop/Reset and ON/OFF buttons. 
1. With the printer powered on, press and hold down the Stop/Reset button then press the ON/OFF button. 
2. Once the printer is powered off, hold down Stop/Reset and then press ON/OFF. 
Or Try This: 
Reseat the printhead (printhead may also need replacing)


----------

